# SOLVED: fglrx (ati-drivers) on 2.6.28

## Drasica

EDIT: needed to re-install the ati-drivers package against the new kernel. Silly me! Now if only my OpenAFS and libffado problems were this simple...

I am upgrading from 2.6.36 to 2.6.38.

I'm running into some video problems with the fglrx driver on 2.6.38.

Here's an excerpt from the Xorg log when running 2.6.38:

```

[    20.806] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    20.806] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    20.806] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    20.806] (==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

[    20.806] (==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

[    20.806] (==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

[    20.806] (==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

[    20.806] (==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

[    20.806] (==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

[    20.806] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    20.808] (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.

[    20.808] (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************************

[    20.808] (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed                               *

[    20.808] (WW) fglrx(0): * kernel module (fglrx.ko) may be missing or incompatible *

[    20.808] (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D and 3D acceleration disabled                         *

[    20.808] (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************************

[    20.808] (II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x10000000

[    20.838] (II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(3840,8191)

[    20.838] (II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(3840,2160) (front color buffer - assumption)

[    20.838] (II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 3840 x 6031

[    20.839] (==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

[    20.839] (II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

[    20.839] (**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

[    20.839] (II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension

[    20.839] (WW) fglrx(0): Textured Video not supported without DRI enabled.

[    20.839] (II) LoadModule: "glesx"

[    20.839] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/glesx.so

[    20.960] (II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    20.960]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0

[    20.965] (II) Loading extension GLESX

[    20.965] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 512

[    20.966] (II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

[    20.966] (II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"

[    20.966] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so

[    20.981] (II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    20.981]    compiled for 1.8.99.905, module version = 1.0.0

[    20.981] (EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to open CMMQS connection.

[    20.981] (EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to initialize

[    20.981] (WW) fglrx(0): No XV video playback available

[    20.981] (II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully

[    20.981] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

[    20.981] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

[    20.981] (==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    20.993] (==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!

[    20.993] (II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.

[    21.078] (--) RandR disabled

[    21.078] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    21.078] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    21.078] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    21.078] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    21.078] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    21.078] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    21.078] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    21.078] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    21.078] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    21.078] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    21.078] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    21.078] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    21.078] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    21.078] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    21.078] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    21.079] [glesx] __glESXExtensionInit: No GL ES2.0 capable screen found!

[    21.083]

Backtrace:

[    21.106] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x4a2788]

[    21.106] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x63ae9) [0x463ae9]

[    21.106] 2: /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x7fc61fa4d000+0xf120) [0x7fc61fa5c120]

[    21.106] 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_x760_swlDriOpenConnection+0x3a) [0x7fc61cbc146a]

[    21.106] 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (swlDriOpenConnection+0xd) [0x7fc61caf7ecd]

[    21.106] 5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so (0x7fc61dae0000+0x1ad04) [0x7fc61dafad04]

[    21.106] 6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so (0x7fc61dae0000+0x1d005) [0x7fc61dafd005]

[    21.106] 7: /usr/bin/X (InitExtensions+0x99) [0x487959]

[    21.106] 8: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x247e0) [0x4247e0]

[    21.106] 9: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7fc61e9d2bbd]

[    21.106] 10: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24509) [0x424509]

[    21.106] Segmentation fault at address 0xa0

[    21.106]

Fatal server error:

[    21.106] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[    21.106]

[    21.106]

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[    21.106] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    21.106]

[    21.803] (EE) fglrx(0): firegl_SetSuspendResumeState FAILED -9.

```

Here's the same section for a working session under 2.6.36:

```

[    23.913] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    23.913] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    23.913] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    23.913] (==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

[    23.913] (==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

[    23.913] (==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

[    23.913] (==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

[    23.913] (==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

[    23.913] (==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

[    23.913] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    23.916] (II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0): doing swlDriScreenInit

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit for fglrx driver

[    23.916] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 251

[    23.916] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 251

[    23.916] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 251

[    23.916] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:6:0:0

[    23.916] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[    23.916] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)

[    23.916] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 15

[    23.916] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:6:0:0

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] DRM interface version 1.0

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:6:0:0"

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x7f5911504000

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] framebuffer handle = 0x3000

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 1 reserved context for kernel

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit done

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.80.5

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0):     Date: Nov 25 2010

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.36-gentoo-r5

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] register handle = 0x00004000

[    23.916] (II) fglrx(0): FIREGL Board Found

[    23.956] (II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull

[    23.956] (II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x01fa4000

[    23.963] (==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

[    23.963] (II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

[    23.963] (**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

[    23.963] (II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension

    23.963] (**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.

[    23.963] (II) LoadModule: "glesx"

[    23.963] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/glesx.so

[    24.084] (II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.084]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0

[    24.089] (II) Loading extension GLESX

[    24.089] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 528

[    24.090] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled

[    24.090] (II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

[    24.090] (II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"

[    24.090] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so

[    24.105] (II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.105]    compiled for 1.8.99.905, module version = 1.0.0

[    24.106] (II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL

[    24.106] (II) Loading extension AMDXVBA

[    24.117] (II) fglrx(0): UVD feature is enabled

[    24.118] (II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully

[    24.118] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

[    24.118] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

[    24.118] (II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

[    24.118] (II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

[    24.118] (==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    24.125] (==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!

[    24.125] (II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.

[    24.640] (--) RandR disabled

[    24.640] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    24.640] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    24.640] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    24.640] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    24.640] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    24.640] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    24.640] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    24.640] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    24.640] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    24.640] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    24.640] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    24.640] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    24.640] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    24.640] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    24.640] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    24.713] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 251

[    24.713] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 251

[    24.713] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:6:0:0

[    24.713] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[    24.713] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 17, (OK)

[    24.713] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 17

[    24.713] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:6:0:0

[    25.334] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized OpenGL driver(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

[    25.334] (II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!

[    25.334] (II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285

[    25.640] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    25.640] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    25.640] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    25.640] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

...

```

What do I need to do so that fglrx works under 2.6.38? That driver comes from the ati-drivers package, I believe, and it is already installed.

Thanks a bunch!

----------

